# Budget Earphones Discussion and Buying Guide (less than ₹ 2OOO)



## Sarath (Jan 5, 2012)

*Earphones Buying Guide
( INR 1-1000 )*​
This thread is for people looking at their first earphones; upgrading from the stock bundled earphones or replacing older 3rd party earphones

Most are willing to spend around Rs.500 and gradually go up the ladder with time. Hence this thread will cover that area and help people make their first few choices.

This thread will carry, *a list of entry level earphones *, *their price* and if possible *Reviews/ User feedback* of TDF members

For queries and discussion go here > Headphones, earphones news and discussion thread

Earphones comprise of two types; earbuds and in-ear-monitors (IEM); both are listed separately below:


*INDEX*

*Less than Rs.500* 

‡*IEMs*

Sound Magic PL10 —— Rs. 415
Creative EP-630 ——— Rs. 450 by sreenisatish
Sound Magic ES18 —— Rs. 450

‡*EARBUDS:*

(none) as of now


———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


*Rs.500 to Rs.1000* 

‡*IEMs*

Audio Technica Dip (CKL200) - Rs 770
Brainwavz Alpha ——————— Rs.700 (not sure)
JVC HA-FX34 Marshmallow —— Rs. 550
Skullcandy JIB ———————— Rs. 600
Skullcandy Ink'd ——————— Rs.900 
Sony MDR-ED12LP —————— Rs 790
Sony MDR-EX50LP —————— Rs 990
Sound Magic PL-13  ————— Rs. 549
Sound Magic PL-11  ————— Rs. 615
Sound Magic PL-21  ————— Rs.900?


‡*EARBUDS:*

Audio Technica Cube (C101) — Rs 600


———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————


*More than Rs.1000* 
(This include earphones that cost a little over 1k which are worthy of a mention)

‡*IEMs*

Audio Technica CKP 300 ——————— Rs. 1800(?)
Brainwavz M1 ———————————— Rs.1700 - Reviewed by Krow
Sennheiser CX180 —————————— Rs. 1400
Sound Magic PL-30 ————————— Rs. 1135
Soundmagic MP-21 (with mic)———— Rs. 1140
Techfusion Twinwoofers ——————— Rs. 1200 - Reviewed by Audiophilic

‡*EARBUDS:*


(none) as of now




———————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————

Waiting list (price etc) / Suggestions:

Meelectronics M2P

---

You can contribute to this thread by writing in brief about your own earphones. Create a thread here > Reviews or Audio Zone (for discussions) and title it with "[Review] XYZ Earphones or [Discussion]" for discussion threads
 Example of such a thread penned by Krow > brainwavz-m1-value-money-earphones


If you have any suggestions to add more earphones to the list or to improve this thread then feel free to post them here


----------



## Sarath (Jan 5, 2012)

*Budget Earphones Buying Guide (less than 1k )*

*List of contributors:*


----------



## Sarath (Jan 5, 2012)

*Budget Earphones Buying Guide (less than 1k )*

Music is divine


----------



## Sarath (Apr 30, 2012)

------------


----------



## sujayraj (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, I was planing to purchase a new pair of earphones. Just confused with so many brands and peoples review. I've sort listed some brands and models. Please tell me which gives Good Bass, Soft and Sparkling Treble, Good Mid Range and good Reliability (at least for one year)?

Sony 		 	- 	MDR-XB21EX/B
JBL		 	-	Tempo
SoundMAGIC 	-	PL30
Creative		-	EP-630
Denon		-	AHC - 260
Sennheiser	 	-	CX 180
Skullcandy	 	-	Black - Riot / Smoking Buds
Brainwavz 	 	- 	Pro Alpha


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 20, 2012)

sujayraj said:


> Hi, I was planing to purchase a new pair of earphones. Just confused with so many brands and peoples review. I've sort listed some brands and models. Please tell me which gives Good Bass, Soft and Sparkling Treble, Good Mid Range and good Reliability (at least for one year)?
> 
> Sony 		 	- 	MDR-XB21EX/B
> JBL		 	-	Tempo
> ...



try Tekfusion Twinwoofers!!!

getting some pretty good reviews from everyone, ive used them too trust me, they beat the crap outta smokin buds n riot...


----------



## prds359 (Jul 2, 2012)

nickaustin said:


> try Tekfusion Twinwoofers!!!
> 
> getting some pretty good reviews from everyone, ive used them too trust me, they beat the crap outta smokin buds n riot...



Check out this info: www.desidime.com/forums/dost-and-dimes/topics/tekfusion-twinwoofers-in-ear-headphones-scam
Why would anyone risk his hard earned money on such a product that has too many negative reviews? What if the product starts decreasing its performance after a week or so? In that case, I think choosing a brand/product that has good repution is a "safe idea".


----------



## Sarath (Jul 2, 2012)

prds359 said:


> Check out this info: www.desidime.com/forums/dost-and-dimes/topics/tekfusion-twinwoofers-in-ear-headphones-scam
> Why would anyone risk his hard earned money on such a product that has too many negative reviews? What if the product starts decreasing its performance after a week or so? In that case, I think choosing a brand/product that has good repution is a "safe idea".



It is not a credible source to jump to conslusions. Also any IEM which satisfies atleast 85% of the buyers can't possibly be a scam. 
Either ways I am awaiting a review from a very credible source for further comment on the matter. No offence to audiophillic but the more review we have more credible the end result can be.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2012)

Tekfusion TwinWoofer needs a price update in the list :- Its price has soared from 1200Rs to somewhere around 1500RS.


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> It is not a credible source to jump to conslusions. Also any IEM which satisfies atleast 85% of the buyers can't possibly be a scam.
> Either ways I am awaiting a review from a very credible source for further comment on the matter. No offence to audiophillic but the more review we have more credible the end result can be.




```
*igyaan.in/2012/07/26105/tekfusion-twinwoofer-ear-earphones-initial-hands-review/
```


```
*digiquacks.blogspot.in/2012/07/tekfusion-twinwoofers-review.html
```


```
*gndgeek.com/?p=324
```


```
*the-obscure-dashboard.blogspot.in/2012/08/tekfusion-twinwoofers-review.html
```

Apart from my own review, these are some i came across while surfing. Be sure to check out. I'll update if i find more. Actually, the real problem is nobody knows think digit that well, so you wont find the Twinwoofers reviewed here so often, so look for other places too if you are looking for reviews. I'll update here if someone is interested in more reviews!

PS I'm sure Tekfusion has many rivals too, who are likely to give false info to everyone. So be careful.




sujayraj said:


> Hi, I was planing to purchase a new pair of earphones. Just confused with so many brands and peoples review. I've sort listed some brands and models. Please tell me which gives Good Bass, Soft and Sparkling Treble, Good Mid Range and good Reliability (at least for one year)?
> 
> Sony 		 	- 	MDR-XB21EX/B
> JBL		 	-	Tempo
> ...



Comparing the above earphones with Twinwoofers is ridiculous! Its like comparing an almost-studio like experience (which Twinwoofers deliver), with purely average sounding IEMs. Trust me, you have to hear the Twinwoofers for yourself to believe the sound they deliver is incredible. And once you get them, you will never think of buying another pair, unless you are not using the right set up.

I got the White Chrome Edition, and they're still in the break-in stage. Already they are sounding phenomenal! The bass impact is like i've never heard. No MUD, No smudge, only quality bass. Remember the bass you get also depends on the song and the quality of the file. So you have to consider so many things before you conclude your tests. Ofcourse the badly composed songs or poorly compressed files will never sound good nomatter how expensive your headphones!


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2012)

@audiophillic
Tekfusion asked for positive review from a  hobbyist reviewer in Tech Enclave and demanded to take prior approval before it could be posted. Otherwise hinted at legal action.

I hope that settles the air then. I am yet to encounter a company which voluntarily ask for positive review. That's pretty bad IMO.


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 20, 2012)

Faun said:


> @audiophillic
> Tekfusion asked for positive review from a  hobbyist reviewer in Tech Enclave and demanded to take prior approval before it could be posted. Otherwise hinted at legal action.
> 
> I hope that settles the air then. I am yet to encounter a company which voluntarily ask for positive review. That's pretty bad IMO.



Maybe he was a rival and cooking things up to make it a spicy discussion. I mean, who knows what he asked for. I don't believe any of that as it is very childish if not pathetic. I personally did ask Tekfusion for a review sample for their White Chrome prior to buying, and i was never asked such things as a positive review. Why don't you ask them for a sample yourself and review it for us? instead of believing blindly what someone tells you!

Why would they want positive review from one person and not another, while they have already got so many positive reviews on the net? Does not make sense to me. They could have told me too, but they never asked for a bias! In fact, they treated me with a lot of hospitality that they will provide me the review sample soon. I know many of my friends who also wanted to review the Twinwoofers, and they never told me such a story. Its a cooked-up pathetic story from rivals!

Unfortunately they didn't have any samples at the moment, so didn't provide me with their sample review so i had to buy one.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2012)

^^I don't think that he is some sort of rival or driven by hatred towards the company. He rarely do reviews nowadays but since Tekfusion seemed to be an Indian venture, he was interested in listening to what they had to offer. 

You can read the whole email exchange pdf if you wish. It's there in Tekfusion review thread.


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^I don't think that he is some sort of rival or driven by hatred towards the company. He rarely do reviews nowadays but since Tekfusion seemed to be an Indian venture, he was interested in listening to what they had to offer.
> 
> You can read the whole email exchange pdf if you wish. It's there in Tekfusion review thread.



Never heard of him. The emails are all looking fake. Anyway, have no idea what he was up to. I have asked for samples myself and i never received such fake replies. Looks like made-up. 

Anyway, keeping aside that. I think you forgot to change Twinwoofers pricing. Its now 1599.


----------



## Abhishek Asole (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, i am new to this forum, i am thinking of buying a new pair of headphones. My budget is around 500-600.
with 100-150 bucks either way.
I mostly listen to Rock,hardrock,metal and classic rock/metal.
i need the headphones to be highly rich on the lower scales,ie bass.
but bass must not overpower the vocals n leads.
i am attracted to the Sennheiser MX170 & soundmagic es18.
though i am more inclined to the mx170,coz of their reported rich bass.
but please suggest me sum better models if there are other than these!!


----------



## shreymittal (Nov 29, 2012)

@sarath Please add SoundMagic E10 @1.6k


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 3, 2013)

hey could you guys update it----its a nice thread by the way...
seriously Tekfusion twinwoofers?????


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey, you have left out one of the best IEMs. 
SoundMAGIC E10
->It's cheap!
->Awarded 5star by What HiFI!
->2011 Award winner!
-> Reviewed by almost every tech/forums.

Here is an old link to it's price:SoundMAGIC E10 in ear Headphone - Red Black @ Rs.1300 - DesiDime, India's Shopping Community for Best Deals


----------



## rkoforever90 (Feb 2, 2013)

*tekfusion twin woofers or sony MDR XB30EX*

my budget is 2000 rupee ive short listed these two headphone.im a bass head so definitely bass comes first for me.if you have any other better options at the price then suggest me those also


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi which one will be better among these(strictly). 
Creative EP630
JBL Tempo
Sony MDR Extra Bass IEMs
I actually want some nice bass with clear sound among these three.

And how much can I expect for my old Soundmagic MP21 ? In perfect condition and rarely used.


----------



## max8824 (Feb 13, 2013)

Search results for: 'M5'


----------



## hitesh (Mar 15, 2013)

@Sarath
es18 is no more under 500.


----------



## velociraptor (Apr 5, 2013)

hello frns i am going to buy headphones for my tablet  iberry auxus.i  prefer are on ear headphone or in ear canal headphones my budget is 700 max i dont need high bass but would like good crisp sound as i preffer to use it for watching movies  etc..


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

velociraptor said:


> hello frns i am going to buy headphones for my tablet  iberry auxus.i  prefer are on ear headphone or in ear canal headphones my budget is 700 max i dont need high bass but would like good crisp sound as i preffer to use it for watching movies  etc..



Best Buy SoundMagic ES18 @500/-


----------



## ankitkr091 (Apr 16, 2013)

Headphones upto 1500?? Can extend budget by 2k max...


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 16, 2013)

SM E-10..only if u can find one


----------



## sandynator (Apr 17, 2013)

ankitkr091 said:


> Headphones upto 1500?? Can extend budget by 2k max...



Sennheiser hd 202 if you want circumaural headphone.

For iems look out for vsonic gr 99 or sm e10.


----------



## jibin1991 (May 3, 2013)

can anyone suggest an in ear headphone with mic  under rs 1000?


----------



## sandynator (May 3, 2013)

jibin1991 said:


> can anyone suggest an in ear headphone with mic  under rs 1000?



Here are few options for you. 

Cowon EM1 In-the-ear Headset with Remote and Mic - Cowon: Flipkart.com

Sony DR-EX14VP In-the-ear Headset - Sony: Flipkart.com

Philips SHE3595BK/00 Headset - Philips: Flipkart.com

Panasonic RP-TCM120E-K In-the-ear Headset - Panasonic: Flipkart.com


Go through reviews & choose wisely as per your liking.


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2013)

Whether the first post is updated correctly, coz I need a good 3.5 mm earphones under 500..


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 15, 2013)

@audiophilic,

Your post on *20-09-2012 * its been 8 months since's then. Please tell us are Tekfusion Twinwoofers still working & how are they sounding now .


----------



## amitzorba (May 15, 2013)

Hi,
I usually watch videos on laptop and listen to songs on mobile. I had Sound Magic ES18 which is broken. I cant find warranty centre for it. Now I am searching for next IEM. Please suggest the best IEM below rs 1000. Is the double price of PL21 over es18 justified? Which one should I buy?


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

amitzorba said:


> Hi,
> I usually watch videos on laptop and listen to songs on mobile. I had Sound Magic ES18 which is broken. I cant find warranty centre for it. Now I am searching for next IEM. Please suggest the best IEM below rs 1000. Is the double price of PL21 over es18 justified? Which one should I buy?



From where you bought them??


----------



## amitzorba (May 15, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> From where you bought them??


I bought them from HS18. It was OK for 8 months but finally gave in to my rough handling.


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

amitzorba said:


> I bought them from HS18. It was OK for 8 months but finally gave in to my rough handling.



And from where are you

Phone Number: 09899224568 / 9923269254
Website: SoundMAGIC Technology Development Co., Ltd.
Address: 63, New Rajdhani Enclave, Vikas Marg, New Delhi, 110092.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 16, 2013)

I'm planning to get this one:
Sennheiser HD 180 - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com

How's it? Any other better options? Please don't suggest Tekfusion Twinwoofer


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

Gonna Suggest SM E10


----------



## soumo27 (May 25, 2013)

Any opinion/reviews on Sennheiser MX 375?
I am getting it a price of Rs. 750


----------



## shuhailnp (May 29, 2013)

How is the Cowon EM1 ? i am currently using soundmagic pl21 , will it be better than sound magic pl 21 ?


----------



## zapout (Aug 2, 2013)

need good build quality earphone with sound quality as good as soundmagic pl21.
please don't suggest es18, as i need, one with good build quality.
Can spend upto 800rs.


----------



## hitesh (Aug 28, 2013)

The list needs updating. ES18 isn't available anywhere for less tan rs500

What's the best option under 1.5k ? I am confused between cx180 and pl30. I'll use them while jogging so is pl30 going to be better ?
But then cx180 has better build quality and 1 year more warranty. Confused


----------



## Bencollins (Aug 29, 2013)

I am currently using ES18 with ipod touch 4G. i am happy with its performance but thinking about upgrading. something more bassy [i'm n00b in music/audio stuff. bass is all i understand and like]. i think ES18 is enough but hunger for more bass is growing day by day

i am thinking about senn CX180, does it worth upgrading over ES18 ?? considering i am bass lover? 

my budget is 1.5k


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Aug 31, 2013)

Bencollins said:


> i am thinking about senn CX180



Dunno what it is, but there's a lot of hate spewing here 

Sennheiser CX 180 In-ear-canalphone


----------



## Bencollins (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Dunno what it is, but there's a lot of hate spewing here
> 
> Sennheiser CX 180 In-ear-canalphone



never mind. ordered sony MDR-XB30EX today


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 1, 2013)

Bencollins said:


> never mind. ordered sony MDR-XB30EX today



Seems legit(based on reviews), though I haven't tried them myself


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello guys  Please suggest a in-ear type headphone for my xperia M. My budget is around 1.2k, Need to be high in bass and Volume.


----------



## rkoforever90 (Oct 18, 2013)

Vishalgamer1 said:


> Hello guys  Please suggest a in-ear type headphone for my xperia M. My budget is around 1.2k, Need to be high in bass and Volume.



get jvc fx1x i dont know its price in india,but its best affordable headphones for bassheads


----------



## Amithansda (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey, Till date, I was a loyal buyer of EP630, but the last one gone kaput, thinking of buying a new IEM, and this time I will go for a cheaper one, may be Soundmagic PL11. Is it better than EP630? Or I am just going to waste my 600bucks for that?


----------



## sushovan (Oct 31, 2013)

Amithansda said:


> Hey, Till date, I was a loyal buyer of EP630, but the last one gone kaput, thinking of buying a new IEM, and this time I will go for a cheaper one, may be Soundmagic E11. Is it better than EP630? Or I am just going to waste my 600bucks for that?



Soundmagic ES18 is the best under 1K.


----------



## Amithansda (Nov 1, 2013)

sushovan said:


> Soundmagic ES18 is the best under 1K.



is it good for daily use? Better than EP 630?


----------



## sandynator (Nov 1, 2013)

Amithansda said:


> is it good for daily use? Better than EP 630?



Yes....

But Cowon EM1 will be better option.
Cowon EM1 In-the-ear Headphone - Cowon: Flipkart.com


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 2, 2013)

Guys am looking for new earphones for my Lumia 520. My budget is 500rs and these my my shortlisted items.Please recommend the best one among these.
Philips SHE 3590BL Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com

Skullcandy S2DUDZ-042 In-the-ear Headphone - Skullcandy: Flipkart.com

SoundMagic PL13 - Buy Online @ Rs.439/- | Snapdeal


----------



## sushovan (Nov 2, 2013)

Go for the Philips.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 2, 2013)

sushovan said:


> Go for the Philips.



Is that Philips SHE 3590BL model the best earphones for 500rs ? How about Soundmagic ES18 ?


----------



## sushovan (Nov 3, 2013)

Soundmagic ES18 is the best under 1k. I have had it for 1.5 years and It got torn but still somehow works. I have used JBL tempo, Panasonic HJE120 ,JVC marashamellow and the above philips but none could come close to soundmagic.


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 3, 2013)

> Yes....
> 
> But Cowon EM1 will be better option.
> Cowon EM1 In-the-ear Headphone - Cowon: Flipkart.com



Cowon EM1 Is better optin indeed but its also harder to drive with its 10mm driver.



> Soundmagic ES18 is the best under 1k. I have had it for 1.5 years and It got torn but still somehow works. I have used JBL tempo, Panasonic HJE120 ,JVC marashamellow and the above philips but none could come close to soundmagic.



You have not used Cowon EM1 Its the best under 1k. Philips SHE 3590BL is better than creative  EP 630 both have small driver both can easily isolate you from out side noise. But creative Is sub bass heavy While philips has a v shaped sonic signature which to me is better.


----------



## vishpt (Nov 5, 2013)

What about the ones around 1500 INR ? Can anyone suggest the best ones around or below that price?sound magic has increased prices.....Need good earphones... My previous ones are Philips SHE 9700


----------



## SFC10 (Nov 5, 2013)

NEED Budget IEM with inline MIC for around 500 Rs.
Will be using it on Samsung ace duos for Calls and ipad mini VOIP chats.


----------



## vishpt (Nov 10, 2013)

Is philips SHE3590 as good as SHE 9700?It is a new version of 3580 and 9700 is 2011 model...and price difference is much high....Can anyone tell the difference


----------



## raj_in (Nov 26, 2013)

help needed
totally confused among these

Sound Magic PL-11
Sennheiser	 CX 180
Cowon EM1

which one would you buy?
i prefer bass on the heavier side but also listen to slow songs
so mids & lows also important


----------



## deta (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey guys can you suggest me a good iem under 1k, i usually listen to trance music so sound stage should be good


----------



## ahivarn (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi,
I think the thread first page is very outdated. I need to upgrade from my current excellent IEM Sound magic ES18 at budget Rs 2000. I don't prefer bassy iem but it should be balanced. Also, I mostly watch movies, tv shows etc with earphones in mobile and laptop. Apart from that I listen to dinner causal songs and instrumental.
So please help me select an upgrade. 
Thanks!


----------



## akiratoriyama (May 19, 2014)

Guys my SM PL11, which I bought in Jan this year have stopped working. I am supposed to claim warranty from SnapDeal, right ?


----------



## ahivarn (May 19, 2014)

Lol. Best of luck for that. Only few companies are providing seller warranty on SoundMagic products. Almost certainly, snap deal won't provide any warranty.!


----------



## nomad47 (May 19, 2014)

guys SoundMagic E10M (2.4k Flipkart) ot T-Peos Tank? Is the price of E10M justified?


----------



## akiratoriyama (May 26, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> Lol. Best of luck for that. Only few companies are providing seller warranty on SoundMagic products. Almost certainly, snap deal won't provide any warranty.!



SD refunded me with SD cash


----------



## TheMost (Jun 19, 2014)

Please suggest Quality IEm under 2k. 
What about these ?

Audio Technica ATH-CKN50 BL In-the-ear Headphone Price in India - Buy Audio Technica ATH-CKN50 BL In-the-ear Headphone Online - Audio Technica: Flipkart.com

Audio Technica ATH-CKM300 RD In-the-ear Headphone Price in India - Buy Audio Technica ATH-CKM300 RD In-the-ear Headphone Online - Audio Technica: Flipkart.com

?


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 27, 2014)

I am also looking for a pair of IEMs for under 2k. Please suggest good ones.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi guys, want to buy iem around 2k.
I want complete performer.. should have good bass and also low and mids..
Please suggest!

Cowon EM1
JBL J22
Sony mdr xb60
Sound magic pl30

- - - Updated - - -

*You can suggest any other..*


----------



## layzee (Jul 31, 2014)

pratik385 said:


> Hi guys, want to buy iem around 2k.
> I want complete performer.. should have good bass and also low and mids..
> Please suggest!
> 
> ...





pranjal.3029 said:


> I am also looking for a pair of IEMs for under 2k. Please suggest good ones.



Go for the SoundMagic E10. Another great but a bit more expensive choice would be the VSonic GR02.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 31, 2014)

T-Peos Popular is also available for 2K and much better than Soundmagic E10


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm confused between tank and popular. Which one should I go for?
And where to buy these?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 1, 2014)

Both are excellent in their own way. You can buy from hifinage or from their shop at amazon india. Popular offers balanced sound. Popular has the best bass quality |joker| has heard at this price range.


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> Whether the first post is updated correctly, coz I need a good 3.5 mm earphones under 500..



Well the prices in the list are extremely less than what you will actually find in the market..
The ES18 mentioned as 450 in the list is costing somewhere around 630 now..

If you can increase your budget by just rs.50-100, then you should surely go for Sennheiser mx170.. Decent sound and awsome base.. plus you get a 2 year warranty, so if anything goes wrong, the customer care representatives replace it hand to hand(Got mine replaced after 1.5 years..) and got another one 3 weeks back for my friend as well..
Either Mx 170 or ES18..

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> I'm planning to get this one:
> Sennheiser HD 180 - Sennheiser: Flipkart.com
> 
> How's it? Any other better options? Please don't suggest Tekfusion Twinwoofer



The sound quality and bass is pretty decent but the volume is awfully low..

- - - Updated - - -



soumo27 said:


> Any opinion/reviews on Sennheiser MX 375?
> I am getting it a price of Rs. 750



MX 375 for 750!! What sorcery?? they are priced at some 3.5 K as far as i remember..

- - - Updated - - -



zapout said:


> need good build quality earphone with sound quality as good as soundmagic pl21.
> please don't suggest es18, as i need, one with good build quality.
> Can spend upto 800rs.





Bencollins said:


> I am currently using ES18 with ipod touch 4G. i am happy with its performance but thinking about upgrading. something more bassy [i'm n00b in music/audio stuff. bass is all i understand and like]. i think ES18 is enough but hunger for more bass is growing day by day
> 
> i am thinking about senn CX180, does it worth upgrading over ES18 ?? considering i am bass lover?
> 
> my budget is 1.5k



Cx 180, NO NO NO!! go for the mx 170..


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2014)

ShankJ said:


> Well the prices in the list are extremely less than what you will actually find in the market..
> The ES18 mentioned as 450 in the list is costing somewhere around 630 now..
> 
> If you can increase your budget by just rs.50-100, then you should surely go for Sennheiser mx170.. Decent sound and awsome base.. plus you get a 2 year warranty, so if anything goes wrong, the customer care representatives replace it hand to hand(Got mine replaced after 1.5 years..) and got another one 3 weeks back for my friend as well..
> Either Mx 170 or ES18..



Thanks for the reply, [MENTION=152602]ShankJ[/MENTION]!
But you forgot to notice that i asked this question on 04-05-2013. 

In between this timegap, i bought ES18 - used it  - lost it - and finally settled with Lenovo P165.

But i appreciate your help.


----------



## ShankJ (Aug 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> Thanks for the reply, [MENTION=152602]ShankJ[/MENTION]!
> But you forgot to notice that i asked this question on 04-05-2013.
> 
> In between this timegap, i bought ES18 - used it  - lost it - and finally settled with Lenovo P165.
> ...



My bad!! Saw the thread in the "Whats New" category and just thought i'l share the experience.. Did you get a chance to do a comparison between mx170 and es18, sound quality, bass and noise cancellation wise??


----------

